# Meet Waffles



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

We got to pick our Waffles yesterday and we wanted to post a picture of our cute little boy. We get him March 10th and are super excited. We cant wait to bring him home! More pictures will follow!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

What an adorable baby! Please flood us with so many pictures! He's so cute!!


----------



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh I will...I love love love pictures and can not wait to get him home and take pictures of him...


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....great name because I DO want to pour syrup on him and eat him up!! He's adorable.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

woah woah woah! only ONE picture?!?! that is unacceptable :x


----------



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

We only have one picture...its the one we got from the breeder when we got to choose him...trust me they are MANY more to come in march


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

oh i am sorry, didnt read that you didnt have him yet, got to admit i was more focused on pictures! better have them in march then!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Squuuueeeal! He is adorable! Waffles is such a funny name


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stunning!  Congrats, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

He's so cute. I wish I had gotten pictures of Booster when he was that young. I love the way their faces look when they're babies.

And Waffles might be my favorite hedgie name yet. It's so cute.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute!! And I absolutely love the name! It's on my list!


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!!! Love her coloring. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a precious and adorable baby!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Darling little hedgehog! Love the name!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

What a little cutie! I adore the name!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Waffles is adorable and I really hope both of you are happy together for a long long time


----------



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

We got to bring Waffles home today and wanted to share a few pictures...

Here's the link to them... https://plus.google.com/photos/11707699 ... 6860787425

Check it often for new pics of our cute little guy!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

What an adorable cutie. Congrats!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is so sweet! It looks like he has furry little eyebrows!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

shetland said:


> He is so sweet! It looks like he has furry little eyebrows!!!!!!!!


He does! It reminded me of Legal Eagle from the muppets.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

He is far too adorable!


----------

